# new pumilio? older article



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

this was posted in aug 07 however i wasn't on the boards much that month because of school and stuff so this is the first time ive got to see it. just in case some also hasn't seen it ive linked it. sorry if im bring up a older post/ article
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/08/070830-poison-frog.html

looks like a pumilio, has there been any other articles sense? if so can you link them so i can read them :mrgreen: 

thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

See this thread:

science-conservation/topic31374.html


----------

